# [WANTED] Winter bib tights



## Andrew_Culture (3 Jan 2014)

Having had my head (and giblets) convinced that spending money on good bibs makes a HUGE difference I'm now in the market for some full-length bib tights for the depths of winter.

Before I head on over to Wiggle and start staring slack-jawed at the prices I wondered if any of my CycleChat buddies might have a pair they're thinking of falling out of love with for some reason.

I'm not that fussy, although I draw the line at skid-marks or glue-stains.

I'm size large.


----------



## smokeysmoo (3 Jan 2014)

FWIW AC I have a pair of THESE, (not for sale though I'm afraid).

Just to say, IMO they offer excellent VFM against the big boys and I'd recommend them to anyone.


----------



## 400bhp (3 Jan 2014)

Andrew_Culture said:


> Having had my head (and giblets) convinced that spending money on good bibs makes a HUGE difference I'm now in the market for some full-length bib tights for the depths of winter.
> 
> Before I head on over to Wiggle and start staring slack-jawed at the prices I wondered if any of my CycleChat buddies might have a pair they're thinking of falling out of love with for some reason.
> 
> ...



Keep your eye on Decathlon, often the stuff is reduced in store and not on line.


----------



## Aperitif (3 Jan 2014)

None for sale either but these are super value, and wear a pair of bib shorts underneath for comfort. Perfect service too from Spa.


----------



## 400bhp (3 Jan 2014)

what about these?

I have a feeling a few people have them here.


----------



## Andrew_Culture (3 Jan 2014)

Thanks all, I really love the DHB 3/4 winter bibs I have but can't find a full-length version. 

The Tenns full-length bibs I have include a hilariously comedy oversized chamois, which is why I'm prepared to go upmarket.


----------



## Andrew_Culture (3 Jan 2014)

400bhp said:


> what about these?
> 
> I have a feeling a few people have them here.



Wow, are they genuinely that much of a bargain? That seems incredibly cheap.


----------



## 400bhp (3 Jan 2014)

pretty sure @Hacienda71 and @fossyant have those?

I have a Biemme autumn/winter top and it's bloody good.

Note the sizing-italian cut.


----------



## Andrew_Culture (3 Jan 2014)

I'd love to hear to from an owner. This is what I was looking at 
Http://www.wiggle.co.uk/castelli-exclusive-nero-corsa-sorpasso-bib-tight/


----------



## Hacienda71 (3 Jan 2014)

I have a pair of Biemme tights, mine are the ones with the additional wind proof panels around the knees and thighs. They are well made with a good quality pad. Definitely go for a size up. They are on the small side sizingwise.


----------



## fossyant (4 Jan 2014)

Hacienda71 said:


> I have a pair of Biemme tights, mine are the ones with the additional wind proof panels around the knees and thighs. They are well made with a good quality pad. Definitely go for a size up. They are on the small side sizingwise.



I have the same with the windproof panels so not the ones highlighted.


----------



## ColinJ (4 Jan 2014)

Andrew_Culture said:


> Thanks all, I really love the DHB 3/4 winter bibs I have but can't find a full-length version.


You can pretty much fill the gap on the calf muscles with a pair of long socks and overshoes!

It is so mild at the moment that I think that would do. It is certainly what I was doing right through December. I didn't even bother trying to find my winter gear at the bottom of a pile of old cycling kit.


----------



## PaulSecteur (4 Jan 2014)

These get a lot of good reviews...

http://www.rutlandcycling.com/153355/products/gore-xenon-2-0-so-bibtights-plus.aspx

They are out of stock in large, but most place that have them will price match (Sigma sport have them in stock for just a few £ more http://www.sigmasport.co.uk/item/Go...ts-AW13/2683?gclid=CLaz-OfT5bsCFfKWtAodsBEAXQ )

I brought 2 last year so I could get out in the winter, one to wash, one to wear. As it turned out I only ever opened and used the one as I could get them washed between rides. I haven't been out much this year (full time job with lots of overtime and a uni course) so I have podged out and can only just squeeze into the large, so I have ordered an extra large so I have no excuse in the cold when I get chance.

I have tested them down to zero and they were fine, but 7° or 8° would be as high as I would want to go, but Im carrying a little extra insulation so you race snakes could probably use them up to double figures, but I really doubt much more unless you have Reynards
Reviews...
http://www.wiggle.co.uk/gore-bike-wear-xenon-so-windstopper-bib-tights-plus-1/

http://www.bikeradar.com/gear/categ...product/review-gore-xenon-so-tights-12-45578/

http://www.cycleboredom.com/what-im-riding-gore-xenon-so-bibtights/#prettyPhoto[xenon]/3/


----------



## Andrew_Culture (5 Jan 2014)

PaulSecteur said:


> These get a lot of good reviews...
> 
> http://www.rutlandcycling.com/153355/products/gore-xenon-2-0-so-bibtights-plus.aspx
> 
> ...




Ta! Interesting what you say about the temperature range though. After some scary moments last year I've decided that this year if there's ice about I'm staying home.


----------



## Kbrook (5 Jan 2014)

I have bought the Biemme bib tights from the Planet X ebay site, £19.99 delivered and they are excellent.


----------



## shaun o'shea (5 Jan 2014)

I also have 2 pairs of biemme bid tights and they are great,i also use some edge winter tights off ebay only about 20 quid they are very warm.


----------



## stephec (6 Jan 2014)

fossyant said:


> I have the same with the windproof panels so not the ones highlighted.



I've got both pairs, amazing value for money.

The previous advice on sizing is right as well.


----------



## musa (7 Jan 2014)

cant go wrong with castelli. the soprasso are fantastic


----------



## mattobrien (9 Jan 2014)

Andrew_Culture said:


> I'd love to hear to from an owner. This is what I was looking at
> Http://www.wiggle.co.uk/castelli-exclusive-nero-corsa-sorpasso-bib-tight/


I can let you look at my Sorpasso Wind stoppers. Looking only, no touching! They have the normal Sorpasso's at Life Cycle - a great excuse to pop over for a visit.


----------



## Andrew_Culture (9 Jan 2014)

mattobrien said:


> I can let you look at my Sorpasso Wind stoppers. Looking only, no touching! They have the normal Sorpasso's at Life Cycle - a great excuse to pop over for a visit.



reason #324 to visit Lifecycles


----------



## musa (9 Jan 2014)

I think I might get a pair over the weekend may get rid of my others


----------



## jayonabike (10 Jan 2014)

Andrew, I have a pair of DHB roubaix bib tights you can have. I tried selling them on here but got no interest and they're only sitting in the cupboard gathering dust. I'm 6ft 2, if that is around your height p.m me your address.


----------



## Andrew_Culture (11 Jan 2014)

jayonabike said:


> Andrew, I have a pair of DHB roubaix bib tights you can have. I tried selling them on here but got no interest and they're only sitting in the cupboard gathering dust. I'm 6ft 2, if that is around your height p.m me your address.



Excellent!


----------



## Pedrosanchezo (1 Feb 2014)

musa said:


> cant go wrong with castelli. the soprasso are fantastic


I thought this too but have since sent mine back to Wiggle due to the pad stitching coming undone. Done a quick google search and this is apparently a common problem with Castelli. I only had them for 5 months and in my mind that's just not good enough for bibs worth £30 let alone £130. 

Now in the market looking at bibs that WILL last. Borderline thinking of going with dhb roubaix pro's as they will cost nearly half and i won't get so pissed off if they only last a season or 2.


----------



## musa (1 Feb 2014)

Ooh wow first I've heard of this. Thanks


----------



## Pedrosanchezo (1 Feb 2014)

Yeh it's a real bugger as they were my favourite bibs but durability is important. Some say Assos bib tights are the best of comfort and durability but the price doubles! I've got their summer uno bibs and they are good and affordable - compared to their winter bib tights. Now on a mission to find comfortable, durable, wind and waterproof/resistant bib tights.


----------



## PlymSlimCyclist (19 May 2014)

Sorry to pounce on an old thread, but is there any brands / ranges someone would recommend for wet riding?
I'd ideally like to stay reasonably dry throughout my commute, especially when caught in a downpour on my way to work.
Also, would the fabric dry in a cold-ish office (it's our kitchen/dining area)? Just jogging bottoms aren't cutting the cheese anymore 

Thank you,


----------

